# String stretcher/twister



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

I made this Stainless Steel Twister/Stretcher for a friend of mine who wants to get into making his own strings...Just have to calibrate it now with the load sell.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice work.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

As always great job done well! 


Hutch


----------



## wussowb (Apr 30, 2014)

How do you check tension?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

wussowb said:


> How do you check tension?


I have a load cell with digital readout. I put the load cell in between the two, crank it up to the poundage I require than mark the slot.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh ya, that is very nice!


----------



## Glenn58 (Mar 25, 2013)

Awesome work! What did you use to weld it...Mig, Tig?


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Nice I like the stainless, never rust and no painting required.. I hate to paint..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats freaking awesome ..


----------



## waldopepper (Jul 29, 2014)

BowStringDepot said:


> As always great job done well!
> Hutch


As the Well Driller would say "another well job done"...

Also nice welding, TIG or Oxy/Act ?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Tig welded


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice work there Purka


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Four posters done and Stretcher has initial calibration...will be checked at a later date when it settles in.


----------



## Darth Bow (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely fantabulous!!!


----------



## Fenwayrick (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow nice work!!!!! The welds look great.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

looks great just curious if you had to put a value on the unit paying regular shop rate what do you think the cost would be ,im guessing $500 would not buy that setup its just too well made


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

No need to spend much time calibrating the tensioning marks. 
Once a string set is built there is no way anyone can tell if it was stretched at say 350 lbs or 325 lbs. The weight at which they are built, within reason, is of very little importance in relation to about everything else that should be done to produce a quality set of threads.


----------



## David W. Johnso (Sep 23, 2013)

Very professional looking results. Wish I had the talent and equipment to do something like that.


----------



## skullerud (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow!
Any chance you'll build a set of Stretchers for sale? 
I got Munchs string jig and stretchers, but yours look so much better in use!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

that is sweet! I want one!


----------



## David W. Johnso (Sep 23, 2013)

Nicest I've seen. If I had one of those, I'd have to make strings just to play with the jig. It just looks like the kind of toy you want to get home to.


----------



## fgignac (Aug 21, 2014)

Those look great!

I am also curious to know how much you would be willing to sell a set of those for


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Sorry guys I wont be making any to sell but when I feel up to it I'll put up some drawings.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Really good workmanship!! Maybe a little overkill, but in a good way. 

They guy is fortunate to have you for a friend.

Allen


----------



## gamesmaster6988 (Mar 5, 2005)

I would be interested in these
Any chance you'll make more and how much if so


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

What kind of load cell is that, and can you show pictures of how it is attached? Thanks


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

dam you do good work, can i be your friend also, fine job


----------

